# G.p.



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Does anybody know what the letters G.P. indicates and stands for above empty measures (or bars) in sheet music?

Thanks in advance
Scott


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Grand or general pause -- Everyone has to be quiet


----------

